# Custom Manta Ray



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 14, 2016)

I always wanted a copper-tone 3 speed Manta Ray so I made one.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Oct 22, 2016)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> I always wanted a copper-tone 3 speed Manta Ray so I made one.
> 
> View attachment 370633 View attachment 370634 View attachment 370635



Did you recover the seat I assume?  Where did you buy the cover kit?

I am making some custom manta ray seats, need cover material!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 22, 2016)

The stripe on your seat is so well centered... [ not even considering the grain] no one would ever accept it as original material! This bike is nicely done!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 22, 2016)

I wonder why Schwinn limited the color selections on the Manta Rays. Copper tone looks awesome on a Manta!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 24, 2016)

KevinsBikes said:


> Did you recover the seat I assume?  Where did you buy the cover kit?
> 
> I am making some custom manta ray seats, need cover material!
> 
> ...



Yes I recovered the seat.  Actually the black naugahyde came from our local fabric store and I stenciled the stripe using vinyl spray paint.  Total cost was about $15 not including the ridiculous price I paid for the seat pan!!!  

Thanks for all of the compliments!!!


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 16, 2016)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Yes I recovered the seat.  Actually the black naugahyde came from our local fabric store and I stenciled the stripe using vinyl spray paint.  Total cost was about $15 not including the ridiculous price I paid for the seat pan!!!
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments!!!




Excellent work you must be an artist ...Did you make the number inside the shifter a 3 instead of a 5 too? What is your phone number I'm in Columbus too


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 16, 2016)

Well I don't know about an artist but thanks for the compliment.  I just enjoy bringing some new life back into these old bikes so they can keep going.  Actually, that's an NOS 3-speed shifter with the "3" on top.


----------



## BDHJ (Feb 21, 2020)

This bike looks awesome in this color, too bad this posting is a few years old but I am new to this Forum. I am looking for a Campus Green Manta Ray seat kit. I have the pan, I only need the seat cover. If anyone could direct me to where I could find one, please let me know. You can send an email to: barbarahj64@gmail.com.
Thanks in advance


----------

